# How to carry batteries with you...



## unique (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a TK10 and I always use it on turbo mode. Being a lumens freak normal mode doesn't cut it for me a lot of the time. Since on the TK10 the batteries only last one hour on turbo. I have to sometimes carry spares with me. And thats usually in my pocket...

Is there anything that I can get/use to carry batteries that I will be able to carry around comfortably?


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Sep 2, 2008)

i remember there was a thread about carrying batteries. some suggested using waterproof matchstick canisters.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 2, 2008)

If I just need a few extra cells with me, I put a rubber cap over the positive side and throw 'em in a pocket or backpack.

If I am carrying a backpack (almost daily) I have a surefire spares carrier in it.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 2, 2008)

I carry mine in one of 3 ways:

1) In a SureFire spares carrier. It's a neat and tidy solution, and you can use a lanyard with it, but if you're not using a SureFire then it might be needlessly bulky as they are designed to carry a spare lamp assembly. 

2) Pelican 1010 Micro Case. Used with a cut foam sheet to hold 15 SF123a. Not pocket friendly but a great way to carry spares if you've got a bag with you.

3) 4x AA battery case. Just a cheap (<$1) plastic case that is designed for 4 AA batteries, but also holds SF123a type cells.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Sep 2, 2008)

Try to get one of these. I use it a long time and it is wonderfull.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a nylon 4 X CR123 battery holder from Lighthound, cant seem to find it now though
But they do have some other carries! look here


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2008)

Lighthound has an inexpensive 4xCR123 battery holster. 

I have a 2xCR123 belt pouch. But that one is only locally available. A truly great spares carrier.

Here's a link to the one Lighthound sells.
LINK~
http://www.lighthound.com/CR-123-Battery-Holster_p_63-258.html


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> I use a nylon 4 X CR123 battery holder from Lighthound, cant seem to find it now though
> But they do have some other carries! look here


 
Didn't see your post until after I posted mine.

Yeah, I had to search a bit to find the direct link to that exact 4xCR123 holster. 

I love Lighthound, but the site is not as easy to navigate as it was before the re-design. Even when you click on "All Products," not all of them come up after looking through all the pages.


----------



## TMedina (Sep 2, 2008)

Battery Wallet

Battery Caddy

Carrying pouch for the TAD 

I know there's another one that's a larger version of the Battery Wallet, but I can't find the link just now.

-Trevor 

Edit: Someone also suggested a spare head and body or a spare body with a plug.


----------



## USM0083 (Sep 2, 2008)

Carry a spare flashlight, say... an Inova X5. It can serve as a battery carrier AND a low output/long runtime backup. When your batteries in your primary light are too depleted, swap them out. The X5 will still light up with depleted cells.


----------



## perungestal (Sep 2, 2008)

The batterycaddy isn't 100% fit so if you are looking at a non-noise-carrier I would reccomend this https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=82&products_id=374

BUT when you put 4 cr123s in it there is a little space between the cap and the last battery that will make noise.

My solution was to cut a little piece of a "motherboard-carpet" (the black ones that lay in the bottom of the box who protects the motherboard when it's brand new)

Result; 100% quiet and waterproof.

If you need pictures, hit me!


----------



## unique (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts. I'll look at all of them in depth later. But I really like that battery wallet...
I have one of those Keep2Go carry cases and are great to carry in a bag or car but its kind of bulky to carry on you..
So far the suggestions here have been great. Thanks guys!


----------



## GPB (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been using a metal pill carrier like the one linked above, but it only cost about 5 bucks at CVS. I also take a fat, short rubber band ( the kind they put on lobster claws ) and put it over the ends of the battery. It completely coveres both ends of the battery and makes it quieter as well.

I don't edc a multi-cell CR123, nor smoke cigars so I haven't pursued it, but I always thought a plastic cigar tube would be a good way to carry mulitple cells.


----------



## rotncore (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a SF spares carrier for a backpack, but EDC I use the matchstick case, which is cheap, silent and 100% waterproof. Also fits 2 cells perfectly.

I use one of the orange plastic ones you can get in camping stores for $0.75, and bought a $1 sheet of craft foam. I cut 3 circles using the inside diameter of the case, and drop 1 in the bottom, 1 between the cells, and one in the cap. Done!

I also took the additional step of getting an O-ring at an auto parts shop to replace the cheap rubber gasket usually on these cases that I've seen disintegrate after a few years of storage.


----------



## UpChUcK (Sep 2, 2008)

CountyComm.com has a tubevault for $1.







I also have a couple carriers from Lighthound and I think it is the same carrier offered by CountyComm.


----------



## Sarratt (Sep 2, 2008)

I have a "seal-o-meal" or whatever it's called that vacumpacks things in plastic.

I''ve used it a few times on camping trips. 

But I was wondering if vacuum sealing is either harmful (dangerous to me) or bad for the cell.

?///?


----------



## shakeylegs (Sep 2, 2008)

A trip to the local drug store offers some choices. "Airborne" cold formula comes reg and lrg tubes. The large holds 4xcr123 or 2x18650 (shave the inside of the cap). Or, ask the pharmacist for a few empty prescription pill bottles. The standard size generally holds 2xcr123 or 1x18650 (though not as waterproof as is the airborne tube).


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a small plastic tupperware, with foam padding to keep the cells planted. Crude but effective, its water-tight, microwaveable...etc... LOL. That tubevault thing looks pretty cool, and Pelican makes some REALLY nice water-tight cases for around $20.

Surefire makes a belt-pack type carrier for 4 extra cells IIRC. I think it will also holster a 6P sized light... developed for LEOs I believe.


----------



## kosPap (Sep 2, 2008)

I ues all of the above mentioned methods with the exception of the dedicated (expensive) carriers.

And I do like vacuum sealing custom number of batteries packs


----------



## HoopleHead (Sep 2, 2008)

my LCG Gear 2x CR123A Battery Sheath









also use the countycomm holders, batuca holders, and keep-to-go tubes as well.


----------



## P220C (Sep 2, 2008)

I usually cut a small corner out of a ziplock baggie, just large enough to fit the batteries in an fold over itself for padding (more or less depending on where they are going to be stored-more if in teh glove box, less if in a pocket).

Than I take a piece of clear packing tape and wrap it both directions. I don't know that this setup is completely waterproof, but it has served well as a cheap storage solution for glove boxes and pockets for many years no. 

A surefire spares carrier is nice in a backpack, ruck, bugout box or glovebox, but that's about it.


----------



## SaturnNyne (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a fan of the batuca carriers mentioned by Hooplehead. One interlocked pair will quietly hold 8 CR123s or AAs, or you can carry AAAs with some rattle. If you only need 4 cells, you can just slide them apart and take one half. Simple, clever, secure, convenient design. Easy form factor to carry. Not waterproof though. I believe it's the same case used in the Maxpedition Volta. http://store.bugoutgearusa.com/batterycarrier.html


----------



## jchoo (Sep 2, 2008)

I use a Tools Aviation battery caddy for EDC, and I keep a Battery Junction/Amondotech 12 cell hard case in my BOB.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 2, 2008)

Kodak Advantix film can. You might still get some for free from a film kiosk. Their oblong shape holds 2 CR123's with pretty good water resistance. Don't bother with the Fuji Film equivalent. It won't work.

Geoff


----------



## loving light (Sep 2, 2008)

Put them in a water balloon that they sell in the toy dept. , and ty the end pretty water proof and cheap.


----------



## LightWalker (Sep 2, 2008)

Sometimes I use a phone case with a flap to carry spare batteries.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 2, 2008)

https://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=82&osCsid=df6a7d3176a61914be1d298ce68cb5bb

http://www.lighthound.com//Blue-Des...-x-125mm-Blue-with-Gold-Cap--NEW_p_6-167.html

http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2662
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2663


----------



## Sarratt (Sep 2, 2008)

LightWalker said:


> Sometimes I use a phone case with a flap to carry spare batteries.


.... Me too ...... some are crap but some are quite good 


oddly the same with fishing lures 

.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> my LCG Gear 2x CR123A Battery Sheath


 
Very nice!

The locally-made 2xCR123 holster I mentioned earlier looks just like that one. But it's made from Nylon, with a small flap that goes over the top of the cells and is secured with a velcro tab.


----------



## unique (Sep 3, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> my LCG Gear 2x CR123A Battery Sheath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one!! This is exactly something I've been looking for. Or even one of these http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2662 to fit in a pocket snugly!

I'll probably get one of these :twothumbs

BTW, I can't seem to see the difference in 
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2663 and http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2662
:thinking:


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 3, 2008)

unique said:


> BTW, I can't seem to see the difference in
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2663 and http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2662
> :thinking:


One is a single item , the other is a 4 pack. Same product.


----------



## unique (Sep 3, 2008)

oh okay, whoops. thank you!


----------



## Ninjaz7 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Ideas...I'll have to adopt a few...what about humidity and moisture,any additives to aid?


----------



## TMedina (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's a thought for consideration:

A CR123 battery would fit nicely in a shotgun shell case like this one.

The next time I head to a sporting goods store, I'll test the idea.

-Trevor

Edit: Come to think of it, a single cell CR123 light would fit in that loop as well...


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 9, 2008)

Top is EDC, below is further-away-and-ski-DC. Socket and bits are for sog powerlock.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 9, 2008)

jzmtl, what is the top container?


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 9, 2008)

It's the 90 cents waterproof match container from lebaron. It's a tad too big thou so I cut some bubble mailer for cushion.

Another I heard is the plastic tube for 10 cents coin and it's just the right size, but for the life of me I can't find a coin collector shop to buy those.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool, thanks. 

I haven't seen any of those 10 cent tubes either. My wife works retail and the bank gives them their coins in shrink wrapped tubes most of the time now.


----------



## tslrc (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's some of the clear coin tubes, I think you could just measure your batteries using a coin for the appropriate tube. I basically use AA & AAA sizes, so the tubes will be kinda long for one battery. I'm sure 2 CR123's will fit nicely in one of the tubes. I would think even the bigger $1 or 50 cent tubes would fit many AAA's and a few AA's.

I seem to remember the Hobby Lobby having some coin tubes, so I think I'll take a trip there tomorrow.

I just used the below site as it was the first that had a good picture of different sizes. Some sites also have cardboard boxes with dividers in it that would fit may tubes in it for storage. 


http://www.hobbyplace.com/coins/cointubes.php


----------



## DoctaDink (Sep 9, 2008)

From recent experience I can say....don't throw a 9v in your pocket with your keys


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 10, 2008)

I use cut down Garcia Vega cigar tubes, one in the side pouch of my Charge Ti sheath and one in the side pouch of my cell phone sheath. A full tube can hold 1- 17670 and 2- cr123's.


----------



## CRESCENDOPOWER (Sep 10, 2008)

Plastic wrap covered with tape of choice.


----------



## chmsam (Sep 10, 2008)

Just take care that the cells do not short. Bad mojo. I've found that most carriers are not tight enough and leave enough room that there is never contact on the top and bottom of the cell(s), but if you are worried, a piece of electrical tape or even a bit of foam rubber should do the trick. Helps stop the rattle, too. plus it's less work than grinding down a carrier and gives you a chance to reuse and recycle. Also, there are a lot of pre-existing threads on this topic that have other very good carry ideas.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 10, 2008)

TMedina said:


> A CR123 battery would fit nicely in a shotgun shell case
> 
> 
> > This is the one that I've found useful:
> ...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

Maxpedition rat wallet,holds everything,knife,money CC and 4x18650:twothumbs(scratch that it holds 5x18650.:thumbsup:


----------



## TMedina (Sep 10, 2008)

Kestrel said:


> TMedina said:
> 
> 
> > A CR123 battery would fit nicely in a shotgun shell case
> ...


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Kestrel said:
> 
> 
> > TMedina said:
> ...


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 10, 2008)

I have yet to see anyone mention this carrier
http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/BattleLab-123A-Battery-Holder--P1581C230.aspx

I like it Think the price is a bit steep though


----------



## TITAN1833 (Sep 10, 2008)

ok if you carry 123 only? but my guess it's multi :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 11, 2008)

fireboltr said:


> I have yet to see anyone mention this carrier
> http://www.diamondbacktactical.com/BattleLab-123A-Battery-Holder--P1581C230.aspx
> 
> I like it Think the price is a bit steep though


 
Wow! That looks like the one I mentioned as being only locally available in NYC. Only the one I have is all black. Sells for the same price too.

Wonder if the guy who made it was the same one who decided to offer it for sale on the web.


----------



## fireboltr (Sep 11, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Wow! That looks like the one I mentioned as being only locally available in NYC. Only the one I have is all black. Sells for the same price too.
> 
> Wonder if the guy who made it was the same one who decided to offer it for sale on the web.



As far as I know the brand that they are citing is Battlelabs.....
This is the only site I find anything by them on but I have found plenty of reviews on the gear though. Most all I have found is good.....

This company is based out of aizona I believe..


----------



## etc (Sep 11, 2008)

But how about something larger, like the 18650 cell (two at a time)


----------



## TMedina (Sep 11, 2008)

TITAN1833 said:


> TMedina said:
> 
> 
> > Kestrel said:
> ...


----------



## IcantC (Sep 11, 2008)

I carry "spares" in my back up light .


----------



## SlightlyDim (Sep 11, 2008)

IcantC said:


> I carry "spares" in my back up light .



You missed the final 's' off the end of the word 'light' 

As least thats how I carry them...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Sep 11, 2008)

Those little 1x1 ziplock bags. If you order very small stuff from the Sandwich Shop, or Lighthound, sometimes they will ship things in those. I guess you could buy a box of them if you could find a place that sells them, but I don't see how you could ever use up a hundred of those tiny ziplock bags.


----------



## Coop (Sep 12, 2008)

I use one of those Batuca carriers. It seemed the most logical choice as I carry both spare AAs and CR123s.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

TMedina said:


> Here's a thought for consideration:
> 
> A CR123 battery would fit nicely in a shotgun shell case like this one.
> 
> ...


Spec-Ops also make a shotgun shell pouch as well: 12 Round Shotgun Shell Pouch Although that option looks expensive to me.

I use a Surefire SC1 spares carrier in my bag and if I need some on the belt I carry a 4 x CR123 Battery Holster. These are available for $10 from AW in the CPF Marketplace


----------



## Edog006 (Sep 12, 2008)

Surefire.com has plenty of carriers specific for some flashlight models, however this was based primarily on incandescent bulbs fitting inside as well, but overall multuiple arrangements of CR123 in a weatherproof container = awesome. I suse the SC3 carrier for air travel (holds 4 CR123) never any problems at airports and did I mention weatherproof! A must have for someone who uses these types of batteries, check out the link 

http://www.surefire.com/maxexp/main/co_disp/displ/carfnbr/255/sesent/00


----------



## unique (Sep 14, 2008)

That AW holder looks decent.
Does anyone here carry batteries on your belt like the one AW is selling or do would you get a case like this http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=2662
and carry them in a bag/pocket?


----------



## Niconical (Sep 14, 2008)

I carry 2 x AA and 2 x CR123A like this....

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2623934#post2623934


----------



## Lane (Sep 14, 2008)

rotncore said:


> I have a SF spares carrier for a backpack, but EDC I use the matchstick case, which is cheap, silent and 100% waterproof. Also fits 2 cells perfectly.
> 
> I use one of the orange plastic ones you can get in camping stores for $0.75, and bought a $1 sheet of craft foam. I cut 3 circles using the inside diameter of the case, and drop 1 in the bottom, 1 between the cells, and one in the cap. Done!


 
My method exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2008)

If someone happens to need to carry several AAA cells (maybe you just got a Coast P7), an inexpensive solution is the current M&M candy tubes. They hold 8 AAA perfectly! Also good for just storage at home.


----------



## danpass (Jan 13, 2009)

the plastic that AA batteries come in is a clamshell holder. Just cut/round the corners.


----------



## CARNAL1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I carry my extra cells in this: http://www.inanycase.com/Merchant2/...Z-CL&Category_Code=Batteries&Product_Count=26
Multibattery case. It holds AA's and 123's very nicely. They work quite well, the only drawback is that they are not waterproof.
Just add a Ziplock baggie and you're all set. Good luck with your choice.

H.D.T. = Happy Dark Trails


----------



## Gary007 (Jan 13, 2009)

Batuca Battery Case in a MilSpec Tad Gear BC4 Pouch.

















http://tadgear.com/x-treme gear/gear organizers main/batuca_battery_case.htm

or a Maxpedition Volta

http://www.lapolicegear.com/mavobapo.html


----------



## EasySt (Jan 13, 2009)

I made a carrier for two CR123A's out of a couple of Snake Bite Kits:






The large ends double as candles or road flairs... :candle:

Sadly, some of these are not cast as well as others, and tend to split along the casting seam under extended use. Your mileage may vary...


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 14, 2009)

What happens to a rechargeable lithium or CR123A battery when it gets wet? I once heard that it will make them explode, but I'm starting to doubt this. If it were true, most of you would be more concerned about using a waterproof carrier. Especially for something that's going to be in your pockets.


----------



## etc (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## fareast (Jan 14, 2009)

I am using either my P1D as backup/spare batt. holder and before I was using the tube of a common chapstick. It's diameter is perfect for a (R)CR123. you just need to cut it off a bit for a perfect length. To close it up I use a putty which one uses to hang posters on a wall.


----------



## etc (Jan 14, 2009)

I need to carry 6 123s (2 reloads) and 1 set of 2x18500 or maybe 2 sets of 2x18500s and 1 set of 123 (3 cells)

for surefire 9p

there is really no perfect solution, a number of 4 and 2 celled cases, and the rest don't fit really well, not designed specifically for 123s or 18500s. The LightHound tube is OK but too big and bulky and only holds 1 reload.

Nothing in this thread works for me.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got some cases coming from DX that can hold 2 18650's, 4 CR123A's, or 1 18650 and 2 CR123A's.

What I really need is a case that can hold 2xCR123A and 2xAA.


----------



## unique (Jan 15, 2009)

What is the SKU for that? ^^


----------



## unique (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a case water proof case that can hold at least 2X CR123A(Aw's) and 18650X1 AW?

Preferably one that can be put onto your belt?


----------



## es2qy (Jan 15, 2009)

I use zip lock bags. In the winter, in my jacket to keep them warm.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 15, 2009)

Me i just use an old nylon sheath....forgot what it was used for but it does fit 4 cr123's nicely.


----------



## Black Rose (Jan 15, 2009)

unique said:


> What is the SKU for that? ^^


18074


----------



## etc (Jan 15, 2009)

alfreddajero said:


> Me i just use an old nylon sheath....forgot what it was used for but it does fit 4 cr123's nicely.


 
That is really cool. Is there one that holds 6x123?


----------



## Coop (Jan 15, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> 18074



I have those too. Great for 18650s, but 17650s, RCR123 and CR123 rattle around a bit in them.


----------



## alfreddajero (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess if you plan to use a bigger sheath then it will fit.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 16, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Kodak Advantix film can. You might still get some for free from a film kiosk. Their oblong shape holds 2 CR123's with pretty good water resistance...


 +1 for the Kodak Advantix film cans. They don't rattle. I had 2xCR123s in one that I kept in a fanny pack through the aftermath of Katrina. I stretched a 2" wide strip if clear 3M packing tape on 2 sides and over the cap. Months and months later it somehow went through a complete cycle in a *washing machine* in one of my pockets -- it didn't leak.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 16, 2009)

UpChUcK said:


> CountyComm.com has a tubevault for $1...


Those are really nice. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 18, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> What happens to a rechargeable lithium or CR123A battery when it gets wet? I once heard that it will make them explode, but I'm starting to doubt this. If it were true, most of you would be more concerned about using a waterproof carrier. Especially for something that's going to be in your pockets.


Does, anyone know? Will water damage batteries or will they be ok?


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello Guy's Dropper,

Here is a test you can do...

Take a couple of CR123 cells and put them in a Zip Loc bag. Fill the bag with water and set it outside on the patio, out of the reach of children, other family members, and animals. Check it after a couple of weeks.

You should find a couple of cells in a bag of water...

If you do this with salt water, the cells will loose some capacity.

The downside is that the metal nipple and can may start to rust.

After the test, shake the water out of the nipple end, let the cell air dry, check for rust and remove it as necessary, and use as needed.

If you are looking for something "more energetic" you will have to first drive a nail into the cell before dropping it into the water. Please, don't do this because it can be explosive.

Tom


----------

